# looking for this...



## gordinir8 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am looking for this particular loco drawing... 






For what i read comes from an old issue of ''Live Steam Magazine''

A company called ''Elderberry steam engines LCC'' http://elderberrysteamengines.com/
produce it as a kit in .027 scale, kit comes with very detailed set of plans but i quess they are not available wihout the kit.
Looks good for my first loco project and i would like to build it at G scale.
If someone know something about it please let me know.
Cheers

Thomas


----------



## chucketn (Dec 10, 2011)

That engine is also known as the "Dickens". More info here:

http://www.steves-workshop.co.uk/locomotives/dickins/dickinsindex.htm

 I found plands for it on the web.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## gordinir8 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you, plans allready here.


----------

